# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kush e gjen ?

## PINK

Sot kam ble nje balone tabake, kush e gjen me c'a e kam ble ?  :pa dhembe: 


p.s. meqe na mbyten temat me lojra.

----------


## land

Pink roite lol :ngerdheshje: 


eniuej puci puci i still love u

----------


## Mau_kiko

e ke ndrru me nje balon tauke  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

jo jo tabake eshte  :ngerdheshje: 

Po ka nje karakter ne te. Cilen kam blere une ?  :ngerdheshje: 


Looooooooool.

Kush e gjen  ka nje rep per free.

----------


## 2043

> Sot kam ble nje balone tabake, kush e gjen me c'a e kam ble ? 
> 
> 
> p.s. meqe na mbyten temat me lojra.


Me dollar e ke ble mi.
Ajo dihet.
hajde se jam keq per rep tani :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> jo jo tabake eshte 
> 
> Po ka nje karakter ne te. Cilen kam blere une ? 
> 
> 
> Looooooooool.
> 
> Kush e gjen  ka nje rep per free.


tiketa e çmimit?

----------


## PINK

> tiketa e çmimit?


 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe: 


.............

----------


## stern

> Sot kam ble nje balone tabake, kush e gjen me c'a e kam ble ? 
> 
> 
> p.s. meqe na mbyten temat me lojra.


*
Me nje buzeqeshje*

----------


## Mau_kiko

> jo jo tabake eshte 
> 
> Po ka nje karakter ne te. Cilen kam blere une ? 
> 
> 
> Looooooooool.
> 
> Kush e gjen  ka nje rep per free.


alvin and chipmunks?
leonardo di caprio?
tomka dhe shoket e tij?
beni ecen vete?

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Easter bunny?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> alvin and chipmunks?
> leonardo di caprio?
> tomka dhe shoket e tij?
> beni ecen vete?


Cudi qe sme ke permend Gerard Butlerin.  :ngerdheshje: 


p.s. Asnjeri se ka gjet  :perqeshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

Nje pyetje kisha une , kjo tabake ckuptim ka?

----------

